# >the shitpost of 2day: a random braixen draw



## Alex4U (Oct 26, 2016)

soooooooooooo, don't ask why i drawed, im just bored.

and i changed the style of drawing braixen, i love it >w<


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Oct 26, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 26, 2016)

it looks pretty good alex, keep it up!


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 26, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> it looks pretty good alex, keep it up!


Thank you! later i gonna draw Mahoxi ( for me, Delphox :u )


----------

